# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  FLEX.դպրոցականների կրթական փոխանակում

## Diana99

Մանրամասներին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այստեղ americancouncils.am

----------


## Diana99

Ինչպես դիմել FLEX ծրագրին

FLEX ծրագրի 2013-2014 ուստարվա մրցույթի հավաքագրումը ավարտվել է:
2014-2015 ուստարվա մրցույթի հավաքագրումը կսկսվի կսկսի 2013 թվականի աշնանը:
Հետագայում ծրագրի մրցույթի մանրամասներին տեղեկանալու համար խնդրում ենք գրանցվել` այցելելով հետևյալ էջը. http://www.americancouncils.am/regis...re-about-flex/.

Ովքեր կարող են դիմել ծրագրին և Ովքեր չեն կարող դիմել ծրագրին

Մրցույթի անցկացման փուլերը

Մրցույթի ժամանակացույցը

Մրցույթը տեղի կունենա հետևյալ մարզերում

Ընտրության գործընթացը


Ովքե՞ր կարող են դիմել ծրագրին և ովքե՞ր չեն կարող դիմել ծրագրին

FLEX կրթաթոշակի մրցույթը բաց է և բոլորովին անվճար բոլոր դիմորդների համար, ովքեր համապատասխանում են հետևյալ պահանջներին՝

2013 թ. սեպտեմբերին ՖԼԵՔՍ ծրագրին դիմելու համար 2014-2015 ուսումնական տարվա մրցույթի դիմորդները պետք է
դիմելու պահին սովորեն 9-րդ, 10-րդ, կամ 11-րդ դասարաններում (ոչ ավարտական դասարանում) և միաժամանակ ծնված լինեն 1996 թվականի մարտի 15-ից 1999 թվականի հուլիսի 15-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում
ունենան լավ կամ գերազանց առաջադիմություն
ունենան անգլերենի իմացություն
համապատասխանեն ԱՄՆ մուտքի արտոնագիր ստանալու պահանջներին
լինեն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի և բավարարեն ՀՀ անձնագիր ստանալու պահանջներին

Հաշմանդամ երեխաները պետք է
ծնված լինեն 1996 թվականի մարտի 15-ից 1999 թվականի հուլիսի 15-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում
սովորեն 8-րդ, 9-րդ, 10-րդ , 11-րդ կամ 12-րդ դասարաններում
*Այն աշակերտները, ովքեր մինչ ԱՄՆ մեկնելը կփոխեն իրենց դասարանը, փոխադրվելով ծրագրի շրջանակում ոչ թույլատրելի դասարան, կհեռացվեն ծրագրից:

Ովքեր չեն կարող դիմել ծրագրին
նրանք, ովքեր չեն համապատասխանում վերը նշված պահանջներին
նրանք, ովքեր վերջին 5 տարիների ընթացքում 3 ամիս կամ ավելի անցկացրել են ԱՄՆ-ում
նրանք, ում ընտանիքը կամ ընտանիքի անդամներից որևէ մեկը դիմել է, դիմում է կամ մտադրություն ունի ներգաղթել Միացյալ Նահանգներ

Մրցույթի անցկացման փուլերը

Փուլ 1 – Թեստ

Բոլոր դիմորդները կհանձնեն անգլերեն գրավոր կարճ քննություն, որը բաղկացած է 16 հարցից: Այս կարճ քննության հիմնական նպատակն է բացահայտել այն աշակերտներին, ում անգլերենի իմացությունը բավարար չէ: Այս թեստն ունի տաս տարբերակ, որը քննության ժամանակ հնարավորություն չի տալիս աշակերտներին դիմել խարդախությունների:

Փուլ 2 – Pre -TOEFL/SLEP և շարադրության քննություն

Նրանք, ովքեր կանցնեն առաջին քննությունը և կցանկանան շարունակել մասնակցել մրցույթին, կհանձնեն անգլերեն լեզվի հմտության ավելի ծավալուն քննություն` Test of English as a Foreign Language (TOEFL) և կգրեն անգլերեն լեզվով շարադրություն կամ կհանձնեն Secondary Level English Proficiency (SLEP) քննություն:  Քննության ընթացքում աշակերտները նաև անգլերեն լեզվով երեք հատ շարադրություն կգրեն` պատասխանելով տրված հարցերին: Հարցերը նախատեսված են պարզելու աշակերտների հասունությունն ու համապատասխանությունը միջազգային փոխանակման համար: Շարադրության հարցերը իրավիճակներ են, որոնց աշակերտները հնարավոր է հանդիպեն իրական կյանքում, այլ ոչ թե վերացական իրավիճակներ, որոնց ավելի դժվար է պատասխանել:

Շարադրության հարցերի հինգ տարբերակներ կան, որպեսզի տարբեր վայրերում ու ժամանակահատվածներում քննություն հանձնող աշակերտները չկարողանան միմյանց հաղորդել դրանք: Քննություններն անցկացվում են ծրագրի անձնակազմի և շրջանավարտների կողմից:

Այնուհետև բոլոր թեստերն ու շարադրություններն ուղարկվում են Մոսկվայի գրասենյակ, որպեսզի ստուգեն և գնահատեն դրանք: Սկզբում ստուգում և գնահատում են երկրորդ փուլի թեստերը, որից հետո ստուգում են այն աշակերտների շարադրությունները, ովքեր բավականաչափ լեզվի հմտություն ունեն: Մոսկվայի գրասենյակի ստուգող հանձնաժողովը շարադրությունները ստուգելիս առաջնորդվում է տաս գործոններով, որոնք չափազանց կարևոր են փոխանակման ծրագրի հաջողության համար: Տեղեկությունների մշակումն ու նախնական գնահատումն իրականացվում է մեկ կենտրոնացված վայրում, որը շատ կարևոր է մրցույթի արդարության համար` միաժամանակ ազատելով ծրագրի անձակազմին ծնողների, տեղական նախարարությունների և այլոց կողմից գործադրվող ճնշումից, որպեսզի ծրագրում ընդգրկեն անհամապատասխան աշակերտներին:

Փուլ 3 – հայցադիմումներ և հարցազրույցներ

Լավագույն միավորներ հավաքած դիմորդները կանցնեն մրցույթի հաջորդ փուլ: Մրցույթի մասնակիցները պետք է լրացնեն հայցադիմումներ և մասնակցեն անհատական հարցազրույցի: Սկզբնական դիմորդների մոտ 15%-ն է լրացնում հայցադիմումներ: Մեկ ամերիկացի և մեկ տեղական աշխատակից վերադառնում են  թեստ կենտրոններ` մրցույթի կիսահաղթողների հետ 20 րոպեանոց հարցազրույց անցկացնելու:  Կիսահաղթողները պետք է նաև լրացնեն հայցադիմումներ:

Հարցազրույցն անցկացվում է և’ անգլերեն, և’ հայերեն լեզուներով, որպեսզի հարցազրույցը վարողները կարողանան գնահատել աշակերտների անգլերեն լեզվի կարողությունները, ինչպես նաև հնարավորություն ունենան նրանց արժանվույնս ներկայացնել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ:

Բացի անհատական հարցազրույցներից բոլոր դիմորդները նաև մասնակցում են խմբային հարցազրույցների (որոնք կոչվում են “խաղեր”): Խաղերն անցկացվում են կա’մ ռուսերեն, կա’մ մայրենի լեզվով, որոնք վարում է տեղական գրասենյակի աշխատակիցը, մինչդեռ ամերիկացի գործընկերը դիտում է խաղը: Խաղին մասնակցում են չորս կամ հինգ աշակերտ: Խաղի միջոցով կարելի է աշակերտներին դիտել ավելի ազատ իրավիճակում և տեսնել, թե ինչպես են շփվում իրենց հասակակիցների հետ: Հարցազրույցի օրը ծրագրի աշխատակիցներն աշակերտներին մանրամասն բացատրում են, թե ինչպես պետք է լրացնել հայցադիմումները: Հայցադիմումները լրացնելու և Ամերիկյան խորհուրդների գրասենյակ վերադարձնելու համար աշակերտներին երկու շաբաթ ժամանակ է տրվում: Հայցադիմումների բոլոր անճշտությունները ստուգվում են տեղական գրասենյակներում, որից հետո ուղարկվում են Մոսկվայի գրասենյակ: Մոսկվայում բոլոր աշակերտների համակարգչային տվյալները թարմացվում են և նախորդ քննությունների պատասխաններն ու շարադրությունները կցվում են հայցադիմումներին: Այնուհետև հետագա գործընթացի և ընտրության համար հայցադիմումների ամբողջ փաթեթն ու համակարգչային տվյալներն ուղարկվում են Ամերիկյան խորհուրդների Վաշինգտոնի գրասենյակ:

Մրցույթի ժամանակացույց
Կհայտարարվի:

Բոլոր դիմորդները գրանցվելու համար պետք է ներկայացնեն.
ծննդյան վկայական կամ անձնագիր (բնօրինակը)
1 հատ 3×4 չափսի լուսանկար և գրիչ

Մրցույթը տեղի կունենա հետևյալ մարզերում
Երևան (Երևանի հարակից շրջանների դիմորդները քննությունը կհանձնեն Երևանում)
Շիրակ – Գյումրի, Արթիկ
Արագածոտն -Թալին
Լոռի – Վանաձոր
Տավուշ – Իջևան
Սյունիք – Սիսիան, Գորիս, Կապան
Կոտայք – Հրազդան
Գեղարքունիք – Մարտունի
Վայոց Ձոր – Եղեգնաձոր
Ընտրության գործընթացը
ԱՄՆ-ում Ամերիկյան խորհուրդներ գրասենյակը միջազգային հարաբերությունների և կրթության մասնագետներից ընտրում և վերապատրաստում է մոտ 150 կամավոր գնահատողներ, ովքեր մոտ երեք ամիս շարունակ ամեն օր հանդիպում են, որպեսզի մեծ ուշադրությամբ ստուգեն հայցադիմումներն ու կից տվյալները և ընտրեն հաղթողներին ու պահեստայիններին:

Ընտրությունը կատարվում է հայցադիմումներում, ուսուցչի երաշխավորագրում բացահայտվող արժանիքների և փոխանակման ծրագրի համար ունեցած պատրաստվածության հիման վրա: Աշակերտները պետք է նաև ներկայացնեն բժշկական ստուգման ձև, որը հաստատում է ծրագրին մասնակցության համար անհրաժեշտ առողջական պայմանները: Ընտրության գործընթացն ավարտվում է գարնանը և բոլոր դիմորդները տեղեկացվում են արդյունքների մասին ապրիլի կեսերին: Անգլերեն լեզվի լավ իմացությունը կարևոր է, բայց այն ընտրության միակ վճռորոշ գործոնը չէ: Կենտրոնացված համակարգի միջոցով բոլոր հաղթողների անունները բաժանվում են տեղավորման կազմակերպություններին:

----------

